# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > سوال: ارتباط سیستم توکار با وب سرویس

## afshines

می خواستم بدونم میشه با یک سیستم امبدد که یک نوع سیستم عامل روش نصب شده به وسیله مودم جی پی آر اس به یک وب سرویس داده ارسال کرد و از اون داده گرفت (وب سرویس با چهاچوب دات نت نوشته شده  soap-xml) نوع سیستم عامل زیاد مهم نیست فقط نوع سخت افزار و نرم افزارهای مورد نیاز برام مهم است با چه حداقل سیستمی میشه این کار رو کرد ؟  ممنون از جوابتون

----------


## electro_fuzzy

سلام
بله میشه . اگه نیاز به پردازش بالایی نداری میتونی با سیستم های پایین تر که نیازی به سیستم عامل هم نداره استفاده کنی . در باره GSM ماژول و ارتباط آن با میکروکنترلر یه serch بزن

----------

